
Taking PHP Seriously - kmavm
https://slack.engineering/taking-php-seriously-cf7a60065329
======
0xmohit

      Did Facebook, Wikipedia, Wordpress, Etsy, Baidu, Box, and more
      recently Slack all succeed in spite of using PHP? Would they
      all have been better off expressing their application in Ruby?
      Erlang? Haskell?
    

WhatsApp uses Erlang [0].

There's nothing wrong with PHP or even Python, but these languages are overly
flexible and require a disciplined programmer.

[0] [https://www.fastcompany.com/3026758/inside-erlang-the-
rare-p...](https://www.fastcompany.com/3026758/inside-erlang-the-rare-
programming-language-behind-whatsapps-success)

